# Bug Report L186 Lost Caller ID.



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I installed a replacement 921 on 7-9-04 had caller ID on 7-11-04 and 7-12-04 after L186 SW installed no more caller ID.


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

Likewise - Caller ID has stopped working.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Okay, it is a stupid question, but someone has to ask it....

When you install software updates, a lot of things get reset, for example it usually defaults back to 480p from my experience. Did you check to make sure that the software update didn't disable callerID so that you have to re-enable it?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Okay, it is a stupid question, but someone has to ask it....
> 
> When you install software updates, a lot of things get reset, for example it usually defaults back to 480p from my experience. Did you check to make sure that the software update didn't disable callerID so that you have to re-enable it?


Good response jsanders. This could be the problem. Mine workes every time.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes I have checked everything from dial tone to caller ID enabled. Talked to CS and they said they would turn in a report. 721 still gets caller ID.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine worked too. Up 'til the latest SW download.

One step forward; two steps back.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I tested my callerid last night, and it still works fine under L186.


----------



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

Just checked, mine works too.

Jim


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I recorded a small news clip Mon. morning 07-10-04. As I played the recording back I got a caller ID pop up and on 07-22-04 I one call in caller ID history. Strange?


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

jamullian said:


> Likewise - Caller ID has stopped working.


And now it's working again. I SWEAR I didn't change anything ....


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I just got the 921 yesterday and have L186. I just found the setup for caller id, enabled it and it works fine. Perhaps loading L186 resets the setup to callerif=off.

regards,
Tony


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

I just got mine 2 days ago and the caller ID never worked from the beginning.


----------



## bushcasa (Jul 23, 2004)

TEN89 said:


> I just got mine 2 days ago and the caller ID never worked from the beginning.


I just downloaded SW186. Caller ID seems to work 80% of the time.


----------



## habbass (Jul 29, 2004)

Got my first DVR 921 2 weeks ago and caller ID was not working. Went through entire caller ID trouble shooting instructions with dish customer support and they decided it was probably hardware related. Just got my replacment receiver yesterday and caller ID still not working. Both receivers have Boot Version: 120B Flash Version: F051 and SW Version: L186HECD-N.
Any Suggestions?
Hassan


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You're simply not going to be able to get this working. Whether Dish goes with "Implementation #1" or "Implementation #2", there are apparently some folks who will not be able to get Caller ID. When it gets fixed for some, it gets broken for others. It's either a software problem or a design problem, and hence won't be corrected by replacing the unit.

Whether Dish can come up with an "Implementation #3" that works for everyone remains to be seen, but it doesn't look good as of right now.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Slordak said:


> You're simply not going to be able to get this working. Whether Dish goes with "Implementation #1" or "Implementation #2", there are apparently some folks who will not be able to get Caller ID. When it gets fixed for some, it gets broken for others. It's either a software problem or a design problem, and hence won't be corrected by replacing the unit.
> 
> Whether Dish can come up with an "Implementation #3" that works for everyone remains to be seen, but it doesn't look good as of right now.


There is a chance that the caller ID issue is like the local OTA channels issue. What I mean is that, some stations don't carry the right configuration, so we cant lock in on the channel. The same may be true for caller ID. Depending on who your service provider is, may be the problem. I may be wrong but it is worth a shot. I have SBC, Pacific coast, my caller ID works 100% every time.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Good point. However, there are those that had callerID working initially, and it isn't working now. In that timespan, they didn't switch phone companies, and their callerID still works fine on their phones.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

My caller ID works all the time and has not changed since 1st installed.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

jsanders said:


> Good point. However, there are those that had callerID working initially, and it isn't working now. In that timespan, they didn't switch phone companies, and their callerID still works fine on their phones.


My 921 will show "most" of my incoming call in the history, but will not display but around 1 out of 10 calls on the screen. It has been like that from day one (182).

There is also the fact that both my 721 & 508 caller ID work just fine. That leads me to believe it is something in the 921.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

On 7-31-04 I did a power cord reboot as soon as the 921 rebooted I called my house from my cell phone caller ID worked with the screen pop up. Checked this morning no other calls in 921 history. I had 5 calls over this span.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

For those people whose caller ID is not functioning, does your 921 pass or fail the diagnostic "connection" test?

I installed my 921 on Saturday. Ran the "connection" diagnostic and it passed. Received one caller ID successfully and then nothing after that.

The unit now fails the diagnostic "connection" test. Taking the same cable going to the 921 and plug it in a phone and it works fine.

Tried several reboots, including the power cord, with no affect.

Caller ID works 100% of the time on my 301 and 811 and worked 100% of the time on my 6000 before I replaced it with the 921.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I tried the diagnostic "connection" test this morning and passed. Still no caller ID.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

You MUST report this to Dish ADV tech support. I called yesterday and was aghast at the lack of bugs being reported, most likely because people here have the idea that they read these forums and do something about the complaints. They may read the forums but the complaint is not registered so call it in! I repeat, Call it in. Every day my 921 exhibits bugs, I plan to call the list of bug observations in each day!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine woks every time. I compare it to the phones Caller ID info. It is 100% correct. I think that some of the people reporting caller ID issues have problem not related to software issues.


----------



## habbass (Jul 29, 2004)

I have reported my Caller ID to Dish ADV Tech Support and told them many others online are having the same problem. My guess is that there are multiple slightly varying protocols used to submit caller ID information used by different phone companies. Caller ID devices usually can decipher all of them. But the DVR 921 seems to laternate between those different protocols so while many had their caller ID fixed with this last update, many others had their caller ID malfunction. Alltel is my phone provider and I bet all others with Alltel service are having the same problem. If what I'm thinking is true then it is only a matter of time before the software is updated again to make it work.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, there are different CID data streams. No idea if that's part of this problem.

I did a little homework, tho and have found that some hardware seems to have trouble due to reversed phoneline polarity. Modern telephones really don't care about polarity although some older ones do. The original Trimline TouchTone phone was notorious for this. Polarity reversal can cause signal quality problems.

I wonder if anyone out there that is having CallerID problems might want to test this theory. I'm deliberately NOT going to give details - only people that already understand telephone wiring should try playing with this.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Simon- I can test it but my caller ID has always worked. IF I test it and it still works would that data point be of any interest to you? I can do the polarity reversal if you would like to see what happens.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Yes, there are different CID data streams. No idea if that's part of this problem.
> 
> I did a little homework, tho and have found that some hardware seems to have trouble due to reversed phoneline polarity. Modern telephones really don't care about polarity although some older ones do. The original Trimline TouchTone phone was notorious for this. Polarity reversal can cause signal quality problems.
> 
> I wonder if anyone out there that is having CallerID problems might want to test this theory. I'm deliberately NOT going to give details - only people that already understand telephone wiring should try playing with this.


On the polarity issue would the 721 and 921 not react the same way? The 721 worked with caller ID on the same phone jack.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

daveray: Not necessarily. The 2 boxes have simialr hardware, but not identical. No idea if the modems are the same.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I did check the wiring it is the same throughout the house.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

My 921 is new went into the stream on Sat the 7th. Caller ID is enabled and will not display. My 510 works fine.

it is turned on and I have the latest flash. :eek2:


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Hoxxx, when you say, "never worked", you make it sound as if "through all the software versions, it's never worked for me", when in actuality you mean "I've tested it only on L186, and it doesn't work on this software version".


----------



## habbass (Jul 29, 2004)

Caller ID working now flawlessly with L187


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Mine started working again as well once L187 was installed. I will give it a few more days before responding to Mark's poll.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

My caller ID history showed 1 call on 7/31, 8/1, 8/2, 8/3, 8/4 and 8/5. I had many more calls no pop up. With L187 in the history the call on 8/3 changed to 37/69 for a date. I cleared ID history last night and received a pop up on an incoming call. I was watching OTA channel at the time. I checked history this morning and had 2 calls logged this agrees with phone ID record. I will respond to Mark's poll in a few days.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hate to ask an obvious question but is the caller ID pop up enabled as well under preferences.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you think it would pop up if it were not enabled? The answer to your question is yes I have checked it frequently as well as done connection tests.


----------

